# My Homer



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Been talking about the Homeboy quite a lot lately, so time I posted his pic on here, at the Rainbow Bridge. 5 months since his passing and still so hard to do this.
This is what I wrote for the dear fellow the day he died. 
_Today I say Goodbye to my Best Friend._
_It seems just yesterday that copper teddy bear of a puppy lie in my lap, calmly gazing up in to my eyes. I knew from that moment he would fill a very special place in my life._
_In the last 11 years we have: hiked hundreds of forested miles, swam side by side in Adirondack waters and watched peaceful sunsets on the farm hill at days end._
_He was: noble, fun, sweet and dignified. He was always gentle in manner and spirit._
_Most of all he was my best companion. He was much more than a dog. He was our 'Angel With Four Paws.'_
_Farewell good buddy. I will never forget you. With deep sadness, but hopeful heart, I send you on to Chris, Josh, Scooter, to green fields and cool waters where I hope someday to walk with you again._
_Forever in My Heart. Love mom 1/8/2013_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Homer*



olliversmom said:


> Been talking about the Homeboy quite a lot lately, so time I posted his pic on here, at the Rainbow Bridge. 5 months since his passing and still so hard to do this.
> This is what I wrote for the dear fellow the day he died.
> _Today I say Goodbye to my Best Friend._
> _It seems just yesterday that copper teddy bear of a puppy lie in my lap, calmly gazing up in to my eyes. I knew from that moment he would fill a very special place in my life._
> ...


What you wrote about Homer is so beautiful and heartfelt. He will always be with you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*New Jersey*

Where in New Jersey do you live?
My Sister lives in Galloway, a suburb of Atlantic City.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's so hard to say goodbye. We just love them so much. What wonderful dogs they are.


----------

